# AXI0M FLOW JELLYBEAN



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

AXI0M FLOW JELLYBEAN










____________________________________________________________________________

All credit to DroidTheory.

Just thought I'd share as there's a maguro build.

Here the link for the download.

http://www.droidhive...w-jellybean-41/

AXIOM FLOW FEATURES:
4.1 OTA BASE
Advanced Install Script
Integrated Google Apps
Modded Busybox 1.20 (Large File Support/Color Fix)
FULL INIT.D Support
Cron Running
GAMMA Color Tweaks
BEATS Audios (Control With BEATSControl)
Image, Video, Text Enhancements
CMPLXTH3ORY Script Set For INIT.D (Speed, Fluidity, Battery Life, RAM Management)
Max FPS (240)
Cooked in Color Tweaks
Cron
Force Home Launcher in GPU (Software)
Disable Kernel logging (Speed)
Max JPEG resolution to 100%
SD Read Speed
Zipalign At Boot
Shorter Ring Delay (Connect Call Faster)
Proximity Sensor Hack (Light Up Faster)
JIT Dalvik
Franco Kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tibere86 (May 3, 2012)

Wow...looks very interesting. Downloading now


----------



## almi88 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is it posible to rearange the buttons on the navbar? I wold like to have them aranged like this: menu, home, back with the option to long press home to bring up recents...


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

almi88 said:


> Is it posible to rearange the buttons on the navbar? I wold like to have them aranged like this: menu, home, back with the option to long press home to bring up recents...


I think your on about something like aokp navbar customizer. But the answer to that is no. As the devs need the source code which is released next month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## almi88 (Jun 29, 2012)

abbofro said:


> I think your on about something like aokp navbar customizer. But the answer to that is no. As the devs need the source code which is released next month.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So until source is out no chance...







I thought it can be done by editing systemui.apk or something...


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh I thought he meant an option menu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ragnarokx (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

ragnarokx said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


If you can't find the link ROMbot is being upgraded. Try again later!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dan96815 (Mar 2, 2012)

I can share a link if that is allowed


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dan96815 said:


> I can share a link if that is allowed


Pretty sure DroidTheory doesn't want external links, just links to his site.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but Beats Audio....smh


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm sorry but Beats Audio....smh


but but but it haz moar bass


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

What is wrong with beats audio?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> What is wrong with beats audio?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nothing really, it's just over-hyped. It's just another equalizer with a brand name on it.

Edit: IMO


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> What is wrong with beats audio?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Beats Audio is simply an Equalizer such as DSP/Volume+ etc are equalizers. Beats Audio is something used to help sell devices.


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

Are u guys tone deaf? Lol

Plus the name beats gives swagger









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Beats Audio is simply an Equalizer such as DSP/Volume+ etc are equalizers. Beats Audio is something used to help sell devices.


 whatever it may be I do notice I get the sound I want when using the beats mod, without it and even after playing with music fx the music is blah but with beats music is now enjoyable. Just my .02


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> Deleted


Ooops


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Please delete this thread. If you want this ROM you can go to droidhive.com

Sent from my Jelly Beaned toro. You mad brah?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> Please delete this thread. If you want this ROM you can go to droidhive.com
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Beaned toro. You mad brah?


The link directs everyone to droidhive. I don't see a problem with that.

Edit: and is who mad?
Edit edit: haha, just realized that's your sig


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As long as the links don't require registration it goes along with the rules on RW.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I enjoy the Beats EQ... It works real nice when it is used properly and not maxing every setting.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

TH3ORY doesn't want his stuff posted here, at xda, our any other place except his site. If he wanted it posted here, he would do it himself

Sent from my Jelly Beaned toro. You mad brah?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

From DT on his site:



> Whoever posted my shit, delete it! I do things for OUR community. That's it! If I wanted to join the trolling popularity fucking fund raiser on other sites I would.
> 
> Do it now, or I will find the username, Ban you, Ban all your IP's, and lock you out of ROMBOT. I show respect, I expect it in return. And just posting a thread on another website without even saying a word is just plain fucked up. You want to post ROMs, Make one.
> 
> ...


So this thread is closed and I never want to see another one of his files posted here ever again. If we are not good enough for him I don't want to see his stuff here any longer.


----------

